# When will the ante else's cc starts



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

So when will CC hits starts for anterless tags?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine was July 2 last year.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm just crossing my fingers that it's _after_ the day my paycheck goes through....


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Check every 30 minutes until you get the official UN email! Really? I believe the posted results will be happen on July 9 or a day or 2 before. CC hits will happen about a week before. But be forewarned, Results before July 9 are subject to change. Just ask the folks who were told they were selected in error in previous drawings.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 17, 2011)

It would be nice if the CC hits were before the Elk over the counter permits went on sale. I put in for antelope and don't want to hunt both antelope and elk this year.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> It would be nice if the CC hits were before the Elk over the counter permits went on sale. I put in for antelope and don't want to hunt both antelope and elk this year.


It's not like it matters. Never in the history of Utah, has the OTC elk tags sold out before antlerless results were given out. In fact, not even close at all. So let's not start that trend! -O,-


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck, the general elk any bull permits NEVER sold out last year,
Even through the end of the season.....That's the 'trend' coming.

And ya, PolarB id spot on. July 2.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

If the results come out near July 2 and CC hits are a week before.Hey today's a week before July 2. Alright!!! I know what I'll be doing all day.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

nothing yet.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

General any bull tags didnt sell out last year but probably will this year with 2 new units opening up, but it will not be sold out by the time antlerless results come out! Spike tags usually sell out a few weeks before the hunt starts NOT months ahead.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

nothing yet.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Results are posted by July 9th, hit won't start till the 2nd or so.


----------



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

My account was Pending 6-29-2012 last year and posted on 7-2-2012. I use America First Credit Union.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

*unprofessional*

A responsible organization would tell you that you had drawn and what day they would take the money BEFORE they pulled the money.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A responsible organization tells you the way it works before you voluntarily play the game. Remember, participation is not required.------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

redleg said:


> A responsible organization would tell you that you had drawn and what day they would take the money BEFORE they pulled the money.


Would you like for them to do what the vast majority of other states do and take the money up front when you apply and holding it for 4 months instead of charging you when you actually draw a tag?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Critter said:


> Would you like for them to do what the vast majority of other states do and take the money up front when you apply and holding it for 4 months instead of charging you when you actually draw a tag?


I don't actually care...but it would be nice if we could hold the servants of the people (government) to the same standard that we hold all other business.

I understand that it is voluntary participation, but lets not forget that it is the only avenue that "The People" have to to access "The People's" property. The government owns no land, animals, or otherwise. They are simply entrusted with the administration of these assets.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

redleg said:


> A responsible organization would tell you that you had drawn and what day they would take the money BEFORE they pulled the money.


A financially responsible individual would have read the disclosures, known they preauthorized up to and including everything they applied for and could receive, and ensure those funds (credit limit) are available near the date needed. If a person can't manage their finances that well, there is nothing stopping them from getting a pre-paid debit card to use for the purpose.

Making the announcement _prior to payment_ would create a whole new set of headaches causing just as much, if not more, griping. If the DWR did make the announcement the day before, there would _still_ be people complaining that they didn't check their email, and didn't know the charges would be denied, etc. Or some goofs would run out and max his credit buying a new gun, ammo, etc, and get rejected because of it. And then what does the DWR do? Rescind the fiscally-irresponsible's previous notice of drawing?

The process in place works best. You applied, you agreed to the future drafting of funds, the DWR checks if you are *CAPABLE* of purchasing the applied for tags, gives you a chance to rectify, and if you can't purchase, moves on and tries the next person that indicated they want/can buy the tag. ​


jpolson said:


> it would be nice if we could hold the servants of the people (government) to the same standard that we hold all other business.


And what standard would you have them held to? Can you cite any "standard"? The only one I am aware of is Federal Reserve Board Regulation E. And, as one who has conducted a few Reg E compliance audits, it appears to me they *are* complying with the very same standards that every other business that wants to make a preauthorized, yet-to-be-determined EFT must comply with. Everything I have seen indicates every requirement has been complied with.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Look for pending charges Friday..


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Nothing yet.:sad:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

huntinfanatic said:


> General any bull tags didnt sell out last year but probably will this year with 2 new units opening up, but it will not be sold out by the time antlerless results come out! Spike tags usually sell out a few weeks before the hunt starts NOT months ahead.


Last season I know of archery hunters who waited until they arrived in Utah to buy their spike bull tags. I didn't think that spike tags sold out or even that there is a quota on them. Maybe I need to purchase one now rather than wait for archery season to open.:-?


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Archery tags are unlimited, they cant sell out. Only rifle and muzzleloader can sell out.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!! I knew that I should have read the proclamation closer. Old age and bad eyes, I'm stickin to it.:redface:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I already bought my spike tag. Just waiting on the CC hit for the cow. hasn't happend yet.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

My buddy just called. His cc just got hit for two cow tags. Him and his son. 
It's started!:grin::mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep, we got a hit for ours, now just gotta see if it was first choice or not.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I also got hits today. Pending charges for two cow elk tags, and one two-doe antelope and a single antelope tag. Now I just need to find out who drew which antelope tags, me or my mini me son are hunting Deseret and the other has the two doe permits.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep<<<< Pending charge for $100..... We both drew.

This will be my boys 4th year in a row drawimg Manti cow....

Plus the Manti any weapon deer, all three seasons, deer and elk....


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looks like i drew all three antlerless tag?

two seperate $30 hits and a $50.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Charina said:


> And what standard would you have them held to? Can you cite any "standard"? The only one I am aware of is Federal Reserve Board Regulation E. And, as one who has conducted a few Reg E compliance audits, it appears to me they *are* complying with the very same standards that every other business that wants to make a preauthorized, yet-to-be-determined EFT must comply with. Everything I have seen indicates every requirement has been complied with.


I am not interested in government standards. Customers of my company that purchase goods from my company and are not satisfied with the service have the option to go out to the free market and purchase goods and services elsewhere. This is the only option for the people to access the peoples animals.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like the Wife and I drew our cow tags. Now just have to wait to see what area. I am stoked. This is almost as much fun as going after the bulls. Almost..


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like I drew my Deseret cow tag...can't wait to fill the freezer.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

$100 pending charge this morning. Now I just have to wait to see which CWMU my buddy and I will be chasing elk on.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

$210.00 in pending charges on my CC.
$60 for two Antelope tags (The boys will have fun on this hunt)
$150 for North Manti Cow elk tags. Now I just need to wait and see which of the 4 drew, Hope and pray that two are for the boys. If they are someone will get lucky because we will turn the extra tag back in. 

400bull


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My card got hit $50 this morning for my anterless elk. Game on!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Still just waiting to see if I got anything. Nothing pending on the card yet.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

My girlfriend and I drew Plateau doe antelope tags and one of us drew a cow tag. My guess is Boulder West for the girlfriend.

400bull,
Its actually the opposite of what your saying. If you turn your tag in someone will get screwed. They do not reissue antlerless and GS tags according to the DWR biologist I talked to last year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My 12 year old daughter who just passed hunter safety this year drew a Plateau momma speedgoat tag. I hunted bucks down there a few years ago......should be fun.---SS


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Got a 2 doe pronghorn tag for the wife up north. Looking froward to some great meat for the freezer to compensate for the big tough bull I am going to kill this year. So if anybody has some property up in north rich that wants some speed goats removed by my prego wife let me know.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Drew our cow tags. Should be able to fill the freezer for sure this year.
8)


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 17, 2011)

Cache Rich Antelope for me


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bruiser said:


> Cache Rich Antelope for me


Same for my wife Bruiser


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you get the first second or third season Bruiser? we have the second. I wanted the first but it was too close to the end of my elk hunt to take 3-weeks off in a row.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey bruiser and alpinebowman, where you gonna hunt for you cache rich pronghorn? Private or public land? just curious


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well outdoorser I had some property I hunted on a few years ago with a depredation tag but can't get the owner to call me back so I may be on public Which is fine. I did see plenty on the public but being the second season it is only going to get harder. If I can find some private to hunt I certainly wont turn it down.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't been to the area in 20 years, so I'll probably have to study up and probably public land. Three of us got the first hunt in September. That spaces it away from my Book Cliffs Buck in late October.


----------



## callingallducks (Jun 29, 2013)

*CC Hit Going Elk Hunting*

Well my card got hit for me and the boy for elk.  I sure hope it's not a mistake


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my card had 3 hits yesterday. today money is back on the card and hits gone from statement. quit jerking me around dwr


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks like I got my Father's Day present and my dad and my father in law got the presents as well. Its good that we did we just have to see we're we drew out at hope manti area! That would be our first choice so hope it the one we drew!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cow tag for me! Pretty stoked. Hoping to have my 6 year old daughter along me on this one.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Currant Creek October for me, Diamond fork November-Dec for my son, and Diamond fork Dec-Jan for the wife......I need another freezer.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing here .

Could it be that 4 people were entirely unsuccessful for LE Deer, LE Elk, Gen. Deer, and Cow Elk?


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

KineKilla,
Its definately possible if all of you applied for the most sought after units with not enough points to be guaranteed to draw.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

when will emails be sent? I wanna know where I drew!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

huntinfanatic said:


> KineKilla,
> Its definately possible if all of you applied for the most sought after units with not enough points to be guaranteed to draw.


I don't know about sought after, but no second, third or fourth choice either? It's ok. I'll get me a spike tag OTC and have a great time.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Atleast you still have a good attitude about it and still plan on hunting. I can't stand when guys dont draw and get mad at the DWR, its not the dwr's fault that someone chose to apply for the harder to draw units and didn't draw.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I don't know about sought after, but no second, third or fourth choice either? It's ok. I'll get me a spike tag OTC and have a great time.


Same here. I got nothing. Can't wait for the archery hunt, though!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cc hits came back. drew doe deer, doe antelope and cow elk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well looks like my 12 year old drew something... I cant remember if I put him in for any 2nd choices or not.. so I *think* he drew the cache / rich 2 doe antelope tag. He's never killed a big game animal, as his birthday was just after last years hunts ended. Should be pretty exciting for him! Had him out yesterday shooting his new 7mm08 he bought with his hard earned money, he did quite well.

Never hunted that unit before, would love to pay for private land access other wise we'll do the public lands thing.

**Edit: Checked the email from the application, he drew:

5501 - Two Doe Pronghorn Hunt (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Cache, North Rich * (Oct 5 - 27, 2013)



-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

still havent got email yet. 2x $30 hits and a $50 hit. deseret was first choice for antelope and elk. panguitch for deer.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't even draw an antlerless tag. There must have been hundreds of non residents apply this year. Spike Bull tag it is.:-o


----------



## 4is1 (Oct 22, 2011)

CC hit today - Currant Creek tag at...sometime...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Im going crazy waiting to hear which units i drew for. still no email yet.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

$200 hit! Now just waiting to see which unit. East heber or price canyon. Either way I'm good.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

When did the cc hits end for antlerless? I didn't apply but have a buddy who's wondering if he drew.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Emails are out now


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Got my official "Thanks, but no thanks" email.

Spike elk it is.


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

*Second choice?*

My wife and I did not draw. I put my wife in for SW desert with 2 points knowing that she would only have abot a 50% or less chance of drawing. However, I put in a second choice based on the fact that last year she would have been in top points. I know people change choices from year to year and some bank points until they feel they can draw so no draw for us is possible. My question is did I screw up putting in for SW Desert first or does the draw look at all choices before moving on to the next applicant?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wahooo!!! drew antlerless elk for the cache unit!!! 3 people are in my group!! got and excited phone call from my wife... She is pumped!!!


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Got my email today, I'm hunting cmwu at durst mountain. It was my second choice. I put in for it because its close to my home. Anyone had any experience on this unit? I hope its not to taxing. I'm not a young man anymore.:grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, waddya know, Book Cliffs, McCook Ridge antlerless elk. -*|*-*()*:whoo:OOO°)OO*OOO*

And top of page too.


----------

